# Cigarette Box



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

I am working on a project for my wife. She rolls her own cigarettes and I am making a box for her to store the ones she makes. my dilema is what should i use to finish the inside? I was going to use felt or flocking and even thought of lining it with cedar. My concern is with the oils in the wood bleeding into the cigarettes. I will post some pics of the box once it is completed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI papachino

I also make my own cigarettes,, roll them,, you can find many,many boxes on the net that she would like, from 20.oo dollars up..
I also made one out of walnut, but no finish,I use some Johnson floor wax and once it drys out in about a day it will be seal,,to keep the finger prints off..you will see most humidors come with a little device in them to keep the cigarettes fresh,, you can pickup one from almost and Cigarettes/Cigar store.


http://www.humidorvault.com/Cherry-Wood-40-Cigar-Humidor-Gift-Set-p/gft-21-8130c.htm
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/gacimama.html
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/prcima.html
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/rolmac.html
http://www.pipesandcigars.com/cigarettetubes.html

=========



papachino said:


> I am working on a project for my wife. She rolls her own cigarettes and I am making a box for her to store the ones she makes. my dilema is what should i use to finish the inside? I was going to use felt or flocking and even thought of lining it with cedar. My concern is with the oils in the wood bleeding into the cigarettes. I will post some pics of the box once it is completed.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

I also used to roll my own cigarettes until I found an Indian reserve, about 40 miles away, which sells their brand at $20 per carton (you pay no taxes there). I go there 2 or 3 times per year and buy about 20 cartons each time. I put them all in the fridge except one which I open and but the cigarettes in an old jewellery wooden box.

I didn’t know about the Johnson floor wax bobj3. I will give it a try because my jewellery box has almost no finish left and I didn’t want to use any stain / paint for obvious reasons.

Papachino I would love to see your box when it’s done, perhaps it will inspire me to make one to replace my old jewellery box.

Nicolas


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Just a gloat from a former smoker..... been quit for 1 1/2 years now and feel so much better.

Now I don't have to worry about the wood oils, waxes or the nicotine 

Okay.... I'll go crawl back into my hole now and stop preaching


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Most things you can't take with you but this is one you can  


========




Bob said:


> Just a gloat from a former smoker..... been quit for 1 1/2 years now and feel so much better.
> 
> Now I don't have to worry about the wood oils, waxes or the nicotine
> 
> Okay.... I'll go crawl back into my hole now and stop preaching


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nicolas

My smokes cost me a dollar per pack..  sometimes less ..cheap old SOB I am.. 


====





kolias said:


> I also used to roll my own cigarettes until I found an Indian reserve, about 40 miles away, which sells their brand at $20 per carton (you pay no taxes there). I go there 2 or 3 times per year and buy about 20 cartons each time. I put them all in the fridge except one which I open and but the cigarettes in an old jewellery wooden box.
> 
> I didn’t know about the Johnson floor wax bobj3. I will give it a try because my jewellery box has almost no finish left and I didn’t want to use any stain / paint for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi bobj3

I’m not a reach old SOB either, but you are in USA where everything is less expensive than your Northern neighbours LOL. 

But don’t forget the exchange rate either; 1 USD = 1.30 CDN (approx.) so we aren’t too far apart.

Nicolas


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks bobj3, I assume you mean the paste floorwax. I remember in the service we used to use a liquid to do the floors for inspection and the paste to do the wood work in the barracks.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

If I really, really had to finish a cigarette box I'd use Shellac, it's neutral, no smell or leaching when dry. My last cigarette was smoked at about 3.15 PM 0n the 20th. June 1982, that's when when I had a heart attack.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I did try Shellac ,it takes very long time to dry all the way, and you can taste the shellac,,  and no I'm not going to quit ... 

I have smoke for 51 years at about 2 packs per day..the norm,,my granddad smoke until is was 83 years old and my dad smoke until he was 81 years old,,, don't get me going on about smoking, so many other things can give you a heart attack, get behind a bus in traffic that will give you a heart attack  so many things can get you now days..I'm down on anyone that puts down liquor day in day out not to say anything about one that gets behind the wheel..  or the white stuff that many now use..

So many like to bitch about something it's now about smoking but b/4 that it was liquor, they did band it for a little bit but we all know what that did in the states..be-carefully what you ask for..


Many in the US have a coffee thing going on that's to say they must have it,just like a smoke.
Not to long ago they said it will kill you....but now you see a Star Buck on every corner..
The coffee lobby is a strong lobby in the US Cap.and they all drink coffee...some will say but coffee can't harm anyone else , have you every been around anyone that needs a coffee fix..  not very nice people ..


ok, I'm off the soap box 


===



harrysin said:


> If I really, really had to finish a cigarette box I'd use Shellac, it's neutral, no smell or leaching when dry. My last cigarette was smoked at about 3.15 PM 0n the 20th. June 1982, that's when when I had a heart attack.


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

I read somewhere about using paraffin wax; any thoughts on using for the inside of the box?


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Excellent post bobj3

If what they say about smokes was true, we should have been dead long time ago. I have been doing the same for 54 years and the same for all my family (some in their 80’s) and we are all healthy.

Second hand smoke? That’s a big BS. Close the doors in your garage and let your car running and lets see how long you will last; now try the same with a dozen smokers inside the same space and lets see how long you will last. So which one is more deadly? 

As you say bobj3, so many like to bitch about something and now it’s about the smokes.

Nicolas


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI papachino

I would not suggest using paraffin wax and this is why

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraffin_wax#Wax

==



papachino said:


> I read somewhere about using paraffin wax; any thoughts on using for the inside of the box?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

kolias said:


> If what they say about smokes was true, we should have been dead long time ago. I have been doing the same for 54 years and the same for all my family (some in their 80’s) and we are all healthy.


The real killer is automobiles but you don't see the good ladies in their Hummers and Suburbans protesting the pollution from automobiles do you. Second to cars is overeating and our sedate lifestyle. My father was a smoker until the day he died at 91. At 89 he was still walking 5 to 10 miles a day and smoking while doing it. The good doctor screwed up the glaucoma treatment. Dad figured that was the end of his sight and he wasn't going to hang around blind.

Allthunbs


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Allthunbs

I now see they want to band cows, they put out to much gas  

Poor McD's just can't make a buck without someone bitching.. 

===







allthunbs said:


> The real killer is automobiles but you don't see the good ladies in their Hummers and Suburbans protesting the pollution from automobiles do you. Second to cars is overeating and our sedate lifestyle. My father was a smoker until the day he died at 91. At 89 he was still walking 5 to 10 miles a day and smoking while doing it. The good doctor screwed up the glaucoma treatment. Dad figured that was the end of his sight and he wasn't going to hang around blind.
> 
> Allthunbs


----------



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

With the price of cigarettes these days, they just added another tax, I hope you're considering putting a lock on that box!


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI papachino
> 
> I would not suggest using paraffin wax and this is why
> 
> ==


I was thinking along the lines of what mama uses when she is making homemade jellies, the food grade type. when you suggested the johnsons floor wax did you mean the paste?

on another note i didn't mean for this to get into a slam match to smokers. I used to smoke but quit in 1986 but i took up snuff....anyone got a good plan for a wooden spitoon.....LOL


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI papachino

Yep, Johnson Paste Floor Wax  in the yellow can,, that reminds me I need to get a new can I'm just about out 

snuff,, now that's nasty stuff, I have a mate that used it and it took off his paint job on the drivers side of the car  LOL 


=========




papachino said:


> I was thinking along the lines of what mama uses when she is making homemade jellies, the food grade type. when you suggested the johnsons floor wax did you mean the paste?
> 
> on another note i didn't mean for this to get into a slam match to smokers. I used to smoke but quit in 1986 but i took up snuff....anyone got a good plan for a wooden spitoon.....LOL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

papachino said:


> I was thinking along the lines of what mama uses when she is making homemade jellies, the food grade type. when you suggested the johnsons floor wax did you mean the paste?
> 
> on another note i didn't mean for this to get into a slam match to smokers. I used to smoke but quit in 1986 but i took up snuff....anyone got a good plan for a wooden spitoon.....LOL


I may just have the very thing for you, click this link and read what suggestions members came up with for my handiwork.

http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/9497-time-out-jarrah.html

Regarding all the comments after my post, what did I say? I only related a true story, I didn't wave any banners.


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Hello Harry

My posts on this thread were not because you said anything wrong; they were just comments on this subject from my point of view.

I’m sorry and apologize if you got offended.

Nicolas


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

bobj3; said:


> HI Harry
> 
> I did try Shellac ,it takes very long time to dry all the way, and you can taste the shellac,,  and no I'm not going to quit ...
> 
> ...


Are you sure you mean shellac ?,it is dry as soon as the alcohol evaporates and then is so odor free it is used on time release medicines,candy and other edibles. Sounds as if you are describing a varnish ot an oil varnish mix. I also smoked for over fifty years.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok I had a chance tonight to get some pics. I wanted to secure the top to the base with something more than glue and since the material was a bit thin I couldn't use finish nails so i used glazing points. I wish I would have taken a pic before I glued it on. If you have any questions about doing it i will explain further.


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is another box I did Last weekend


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good work. What did you use to make the designs on the front piece?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

No offence taken Nicolas, whilst both boxes are beautiful, do tell me that the first one isn't to house cigarettes!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Isn't that quite lovely. It's a shame to cover such nice carving with a finish but, alas, we must. Like Barry, I too want to know how you did the carving.

Allthunbs


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Beautiful work Jeff and the carving is fantastic!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My guess would be the 3D router carver.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

My guess would be pre made molding/picture frame stock  note the corners..but it's very nice 


========


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

yeah, as much as i would like to say i carved it myself it is premade molding. I bought it in an 8' length and let the imagination go to work.


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

harrysin said:


> No offence taken Nicolas, whilst both boxes are beautiful, do tell me that the first one isn't to house cigarettes!


I initially started it to be a ciggy box but as us say it is to nice for that. I worked the calculations for the size of the box and just in one layer it could hold up to 72 smokes (7.5" x 12" inside)


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Bob and Harry (post #27 and 28) you refer to Nicolas. It's not me that I made this box......

Papachino, very nice work. I better get moving and start making a new one for me.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Sorry Nicolas, I went back and changed mine. I guess I was following Harry which can be dangerous


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Sorry Nicolas, I plead the fifth amendment.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Sorry Nicolas, I plead the fifth amendment.


Ok, I bite: what's the fifth amendment?

Allhtunbs


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

"Sorry Nicolas, I went back and changed mine. I guess I was following Harry which can be dangerous"

Really? Harry dangerous? would never believe it LOL

Nicolas


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Guys. Harry is only dangerous when awake. When asleep, he has nightmares.


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

allthunbs said:


> Ok, I bite: what's the fifth amendment?
> 
> Allhtunbs


The 5th amendment of the U.S. constitution protects one against self incrimination... it means that you can't be compelled to testify against your self.

on another note...looks like I will be out of the shop for awhile, had an accident with the table saw    looks like i need to go to the shop safety forum for awhile...look for a future post in there lol (yeah i still got all my fingers; thank God for that)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Dave, my current nightmare is about trying to obtain some blue Acrylic pen blanks and how to write an instruction sheet on how to use a pen!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

But Harrys an Auzzie. He can't plead the fifth. Harrumph! Talk about laws of convenience. 

I can't find the smilies. >

Allthunbs


----------



## papachino (Jan 7, 2009)

here is one of my other pieces

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/13092-sofa-table-server.html


and my safety oooops

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=106541#post106541


----------

